# female cleaners in male toilets, or vice versa



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Has this ever happened to anyone?

It happened to me yesterday and I was the only one in there so I was just being quite casual about it, then when I turned round there was a female cleaner like practically right behind me, I was like , I thought a little bit of verbal warning would have been nice...

I was quite embarrassed and got out of there as quick as I could


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Usually they'll put a sign up that says the washroom is closed.

Sounds pretty awkward!


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

pita said:


> Usually they'll put a sign up that says the washroom is closed.
> 
> Sounds pretty awkward!


Yep lol, didn't see a sign or anything, she just walked straight in. It was fairly early in the afternoon aswell so it did seem a little odd


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

doesn't bother me, except the fact they wont have male cleaners in womens toilets but find vice versa acceptable.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

This happens at my work sometimes. I'm doing a number 2, and all of a sudden this Korean girl barges in and yells out "is anyone in here?" I guess it's all she can do, but it's so awkward stammering out "er...yes!" from behind a stall door with your pants round your ankles.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

At work we have a guy who does both Men's and Women's restrooms. He will knock, open the door slightly and ask if anyone is in there. If he gets no answer he goes on in but leaves his cart blocking the doorway.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Resonance said:


> doesn't bother me, except the fact they wont have male cleaners in womens toilets but find vice versa acceptable.


If anything women in mens is worse because if they were inclined to have a little look they could just take a subtle glance, where as a man in the womans would have to peer over the top or stick his head under the door or something which couldn't be any less subtle lol



CeilingStarer said:


> This happens at my work sometimes. I'm doing a number 2, and all of a sudden this Korean girl barges in and yells out "is anyone in here?" I guess it's all she can do, but it's so awkward stammering out "er...yes!" from behind a stall door with your pants round your ankles.


haha yeah that would be pretty awkward, I would probably make a tissue splash mat to avoid any noise lol


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

nork123 said:


> If anything women in mens is worse because if they were inclined to have a little look they could just take a subtle glance,


...doesn't bother me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I think it is creepy.
They need to wait until the coast is clear.

My Millenniummanliness is reserved for my future wife, thanks.


----------



## WayOut (Oct 21, 2008)

haha, yes, it's happened to me before. I was in a stall in the restroom of the dorms first year of college, and the cleaning lady was cleaning the floor like 10 feet away from me. She must have known I was there too. It was weird but kinda funny too. lol, that's what I get for being awake at 5am.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Haha that does sound awkward. 
Thinking about it, I don't really think it's such a big deal, as long as they just go about their business and there is no invasion of anyone's personal space or privacy. It is pretty odd they wouldn't knock and ask if anyone's in there, male cleaners have always done that, though I think once or twice they've walked in while I was still washing my hands or something and asked if I was done. My feelings toward it really just have to do with the risk of being bothered/harassed (or assaulted but it's very unlikely). It depends on the location/bathroom, I'd be freaked out if it was a really small washroom or one of those sketchy ones in basements or 2nd floors of bars... when I use those I tend to do a quick scan around upon entering to see if there's anyone hiding or whatever (I'm paranoid).


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

happened to me twice, doesn't bother me:stu

now if i was the type that shiit in a public restrooms that would have been awkward, but i only urinate in public restrooms so it was all good lol


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Were you in the middle of dropping a deuce or something?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> My Millenniummanliness is reserved for my future wife, thanks.


This made me laugh.

Doesn't bother me, I hang out with the cleaner dude in the bathroom all the time, since I usually work late when he is cleaning.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

This is indeed awkward. It wouldn't be so bad but I was in the stall when he came in and hollered, asking if anyone was in the washroom. It's just weird to talk through the stall like that. It was also a bit creepy because it was at a little rest stop in the middle of nowhere at night.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*changeing rooms*

Hear is another story seeing my last was blocked.My wife worked at a centre parks holiday centre. Which had swedish an god like guys hoidaying there. now 1 of the 6 ladies had to clean the changeing room where the guys strolled round butt naked an a little arouse on purpose. Now the ladies would practically fight to the death for the priverlige of cleaning the room of dreams, as they called it.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't think this has ever happened to me, but I do remember one occasion when I was in a public ladies' toilet, washing my hands, and these two guys came in because the mens' wasn't open. I was terrified because they seemed drunk and looked like total thugs. Then a security guy came in and took them away, pretty much mid-pee. :lol


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

This happened to me in France when I was on holiday. The only difference was the woman pointed to a pot after I'd finished where I had to put some money...... I had to pay to be looked at


----------



## spambo (Jan 5, 2012)

It happened to me and freaked me out and gave me nightmares. I can no longer use a public toilet unless it is a single direct access cubicle in case it happens again. I found out there is no legal entitlement for opposite sex cleaners to be in single sex toilets and you have a right to object and ask them to leave under human rights legislation. There should be a policy to prevent users or cleaners form being compromised eg display cleaning times, same sex worker checks occupancy before opposite sex cleaners enters and toilets closed while cleaning is in progress otherwise it is a safeguarding issue if cleaners may be in there alone with children. Many companies are putting up permanent warning signs which rely on your implied consent to give opposite sex workers unrestricted access otherwise it costs them more if the cleaner has to wait to access. If there is a sign and you use the toilet without complaint you are effectively giving your consent, otherwise it is illegal. If more people wrote and complained it would stop, it is hard to complain when you are using a toilet/urinal. A male cleaner was caught taking pictures of women/children under/over the cubicle on his mobile phone in a department store. The Equality & Human rights commission (EHRC) are currently monitoring complaints about opposite sex workers in toilets and changing rooms so complain to the company providing the toilet and send a copy to EHRC.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I went to go into the men's bathroom at work and there wasn't any sign on the door saying it was being cleaned or anything. When I tried to open the door it hit the female cleaner on the other side and she said "Watch it!" I ran away from there before she could see who I was. But it was her own fault. She shouldn't have been in the male washroom unannounced.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

That lady should have at least knocked and asked if anyone was in there before she came in! Wtf?  I clean restrooms at my job and am very careful whenever I enter the men's room (knocking first). I usually prop open the door with the trashcan so they know I'm in there cleaning, and get out of there to let them go. I am never in there when men are using it, that's just awkward and all kinds of uncomfortable. :no


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> This is indeed awkward. It wouldn't be so bad but I was in the stall when he came in and hollered, asking if anyone was in the washroom. It's just weird to talk through the stall like that. It was also a bit creepy because it was at a little rest stop in the middle of nowhere at night.


Happened to me once when I was living on campus. Except for I was taking a dump, so I couldn't leave right away if I wanted to. It probably wouldn't have been as bad if I didn't open the bathroom door and found him right outside, just standing around waiting for me... I still can't decide if I was more embarrassed or guilty about it.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I had to pee, went inside, saw her, but I had to pee really bad so I did. I don't care. It's not like she saw anything. There should of been a sign on the door.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

No problem. I'll let her clean the toilet while I continue my business. Lucky that my Johny is not a shy guy.

As for those of you shy people out there, you ever interrogated by police where they'd perform random drug tests? They'd ask for your urine sample & they'd look at your little Johny while you pee.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I think it's awkward if anyone is in there, whether a man or a woman.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah, that happened to me before also. I didn't find it awkward at all. It could well be that she got a glimpse at my private parts (on the wall urinals and all) but if she wanted to avoid that, she shouldn't have just walked in. 

I used to be ashamed of stuff like that also, but got over it quickly in my clubbing days. Most clubs have on the wall urinals without panels in between them, so you pretty much have to do your best to NOT see other's private parts :lol


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah it happened to me. The older lady walked in while I was using a bahtroom. It kinda made me nervous so I went away as quickly as I could. It doesnt even matter whether she saw anything or not, just generally a PERSON standing next to me while peeing does make me uncomfortable. Even more so if it is a female.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

As a former cleaner that was something I didn't like to do,but I just had to.I would try to check if someone was in there and if someone was I would let them finish before I went in to clean.That way it would be less akward for both me and them.

Something that was more annoying was all the people that would just barge in and stink out the toilets that I of course haden't cleaned yet :b
I really hated some parts of being a cleaner.Lots of naaasty stuff lol.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Never had this happen to me. They always knock and ask before coming in.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

erm thats not normal. But most cleaner are female, so I guess she has no choice.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

This is why I'm paranoid about going into the stalls. I don't ever know who's going to be in there.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Eh... I don't really care. Going to the bathroom is a perfectly normal activity. Don't care if a man or woman notices that I do go to the bathroom from time to time.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

they're all after me.

It will end up in the sunday papers either way.


----------



## Chris3322 (Aug 4, 2010)

Was she hot?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I once spent a night in a coed college dorm. The communal restroom/showers were down the hall. I wasn't quite ready for that. In the morning I was standing at a urinal when a young lady walks in, goes past me and proceeds to remove her robe and step into a shower in full view.


----------



## cleanerboy85 (May 15, 2012)

i have worked as a cleaner all my life and have always had to clean both mens and womens toilets, it doesnt bother me at all really both are as bad as each other and tbh i probably would prefer to clean the ladies on the whole as they usually dont smell of pee and i hate cleaning urinals although the ladies gets a lot more messier on busy nights and drunk rich girls can be *****es,

i work nightshift in a hotel as a public area cleaner and my job is basically to keep all public toilets clean at all times and when functions are on it is my job to attend to the toilets at all time and as most of there functions are usually around 75 per cent female, its not uncommon for me to be stationed in the ladies all night, checking the mens when i get a chance,
it isnt a nice job believe me, in my experience most women dont bat an eye lid and rather than be embarresed are ausually quite *****y are actually always the 1st ones to tell me to clean up sick or unblock a toilet etc the worst function i ever worked at there was about 500 snobby rich girls aged between 18 and 25 at the 1 party and i was on toilet dutie, i was in the ladies toilet for at least 3 hours cleaning up after these monsters in a never ending cycle of vomit, pee, sh#t, broken glass, tissues everywhere while being talked down to and degraded, i was under strict instructions to keep the toilets spotless from my boss who would come and check every half hour , there was a cue for the cubicils most of the nights and sometimes after 1 girl had used the toilet the next girl in line would refuse to use it and order me to clean previous girls toilet while there was a cue behind me watching me scrub a toilet for someone to use only to have to clean it again the next time someone was sick or got any sh#t or pee stains, then in the cue for the cubicils someone would be sick and again i would be down scrubbing the floor often the but of jokes and *****y comments,
and for the women who posted above about feeling embarresed when the guy cleaner had to wait on her taking a dump before cleaning her toilet, how do you think we feel ?

i have cleaned hotels and houses all my life and cleaning the toilets is always the worst part so have a bit of sympothy for us lol


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I don't advocate invasive security measures, but honestly, if buildings started installing security cameras in stalls and urinals and issuing fines for people who can't do basic things like flushing the toilet and cleaning up after themselves, I can't say I'd be very outraged. I mean, how inconsiderate, lazy or stupid do you have to be not to flush the toilet? It takes one simple hand motion, jerkasses.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

One time I had to go really bad but the mens bathroom was closed and the only other one was a womens. I wasn't about to climb two flights of stairs to go the next available one. So I stealthily snuck in the womens one and used it. I was very surprised how cleaner it was compared to the mens. 

As I was coming out of the bathroom, with a sense of satisfaction and relief on my face, I briefly made an awkward eye contact with a woman who had a wtf look on her face. Good times.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

When I worked at KFC I was supposed to clean both bathrooms. I was supposed to knock first. (they were small, so if I just knocked on the door, anyone in there would hear me.) I didn't clean them though. I just mopped the floor and the wall. Yes. I mopped the wall. **** you, KFC, trying to make a 16 year old do such a ****ty job. **** you!


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

MrGilligan said:


> When I worked at KFC I was supposed to clean both bathrooms. I was supposed to knock first. (they were small, so if I just knocked on the door, anyone in there would hear me.) I didn't clean them though. I just mopped the floor and the wall. Yes. I mopped the wall. **** you, KFC, trying to make a 16 year old do such a ****ty job. **** you!


KFC makes awesome biscuits. What's the secret?


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> One time I had to go really bad but the mens bathroom was closed and the only other one was a womens. I wasn't about to climb two flights of stairs to go the next available one. So I stealthily snuck in the womens one and used it. I was very surprised how cleaner it was compared to the mens.
> 
> As I was coming out of the bathroom, with a sense of satisfaction and relief on my face, I briefly made an awkward eye contact with a woman who had a wtf look on her face. Good times.


When my friends and I went to London, we got to the airport and I had to pee. The woman's toilet was closed, so my male friend and I went into the men's toilet and he guarded the last few stalls so myself and some other random lady could go in there and pee. ^_^ There were men in there too, but we were like "we ****ing have to pee..." It was the first thing I did in London... Going into the men's toilet. I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> KFC makes awesome biscuits. What's the secret?


I don't know... They are already made frozen things and we cook them for 16 minutes and then pour tons of butter on them.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

I remember running to go the bathroom at my high school and I saw a man came out. I freaked out, but I went in anyways 'cause I just had to go... By the time I went out, the man was standing near the bathroom waiting for me to get out. So I guess he was in the middle of cleaning and didn't want to disturb me.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

MrGilligan said:


> When my friends and I went to London, we got to the airport and I had to pee. The woman's toilet was closed, so my male friend and I went into the men's toilet and he guarded the last few stalls so myself and some other random lady could go in there and pee. ^_^ There were men in there too, but we were like "we ****ing have to pee..." It was the first thing I did in London... Going into the men's toilet. I thought it was pretty funny.


I have a thing about using public toilets. Unless I have really have to go, I avoid it. Peeing is not a problem since I don't have to expose my bare buttcheeks to a shared surface. The luxury of being able to pee standing up alone makes it worthwhile being male over female. :lol



MrGilligan said:


> I don't know... They are already made frozen things and we cook them for 16 minutes and then pour tons of butter on them.


Extra butter. I will keep this mind next time I make mah biscuits at home.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> I have a thing about using public toilets. Unless I have really have to go, I avoid it. Peeing is not a problem since I don't have to expose my bare buttcheeks to a shared surface. The luxury of being able to pee standing up alone makes it worthwhile being male over female. :lol
> 
> Extra butter. I will keep this mind next time I make mah biscuits at home.


I really wish I was male... Everything about being female is awful...


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

MrGilligan said:


> I really wish I was male... Everything about being female is awful...


Is that why your name is MrGilligan and not MsGilligan? I love women but I couldn't be one. I think it requires way too much work to look presentable as a female. Being a guy means I am able to get up from bed, put on a pair of jeans, a t shirt and comb my hair for 30 seconds and still look good.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> Is that why your name is MrGilligan and not MsGilligan? I love women but I couldn't be one. I think it requires way too much work to look presentable as a female. Being a guy means I am able to get up from bed, put on a pair of jeans, a t shirt and comb my hair for 30 seconds and still look good.


That's how I get ready to go anywhere too... I don't even always brush my hair... I think I look okay. It's just all the hormones and boobs and girl things that I hate. I don't put much effort into looking nice. I just hate the physical aspects of being a female. It's awful. I often wonder, if I was born a man, would I be a pretty man? I don't know... I'm really short like my mom as it is, but my dad was tall... Maybe I'd be a medium height man. Maybe I'd be really cute. :b I'll never know.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

MrGilligan said:


> That's how I get ready to go anywhere too... I don't even always brush my hair... I think I look okay. It's just all the hormones and boobs and girl things that I hate. I don't put much effort into looking nice. I just hate the physical aspects of being a female. It's awful. I often wonder, if I was born a man, would I be a pretty man? I don't know... I'm really short like my mom as it is, but my dad was tall... Maybe I'd be a medium height man. Maybe I'd be really cute. :b I'll never know.


I think you'd be a cute man, most girls make for cute looking guys. Look at Emma Watson. As a girl she looks kind of bland honestly but if you imagine her as a guy she looks cute. Some people can really pull of that androgynous look. P.S. hormones, boobs and butts are the best part of females, embrace them and enjoy them. :b


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> I think you'd be a cute man, most girls make for cute looking guys. Look at Emma Watson. As a girl she looks kind of bland honestly but if you imagine her as a guy she looks cute. Some people can really pull of that androgynous look. P.S. hormones, boobs and butts are the best part of females, embrace them and enjoy them. :b


But the testosterone might make me more ugly... It's impossible to know what would happen... And I'm not going to ever actually _become_ a man through surgery or anything, so I'll never know how it might go... I guess sometimes I do think my boobs are kind of cute. :boogie But hormones are the worst thing about being female... Makes me feel crazy.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

MrGilligan said:


> But the testosterone might make me more ugly... It's impossible to know what would happen... And I'm not going to ever actually _become_ a man through surgery or anything, so I'll never know how it might go... I guess sometimes I do think my boobs are kind of cute. :boogie But hormones are the worst thing about being female... Makes me feel crazy.


:mum


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Legendary said:


> I wouldn't trust you with a penis. Nuff said.


I don't really want a penis either... I just hate my vagina... :um


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

What about the purple lights , to stop the smack heads from shooting up as they carnt see a vein. Its like walking in on another planet an you piss on your shoes.:yes


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a hard time peeing in front of anyone to start with. I used to be a bit shocked in night clubs (not that I'd ever go to a night club now) when drunk chicks would be in the gents. I was like screw it and lobbed it out anyway, act oblivious and pee in front of them. Whatever.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

lol I dont get whats the big deal :')
Ive walked into the mens toilet so many times to ask something to my boyfriend brother or male friend and my bf also sometimes waits in the womens toilet for me if its like huge with a lot of mirrors and stuff cause he likes..mirrors xD..I dont see the big deal..Lol and then they are looking at me like im a purple dinosaur when I come walking in dont worry Im not looking at your ugly penises(no offence I am just not a fan of genitals they are gross to look at IMO..)


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Legendary said:


> LOL. Yeah, well I thought you were a dude an hour ago, your bearded avatar threw me off. Expect me to stutter and be shy around you from now on.:afr


You can still treat me like a dude.


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

I've seen a male cleaner come into the ladies' bathrooms before, happens quite a bit in the university library. The first time it happened, I was a little taken aback. :lol I was the only one in there at the time and was at the sinks, washing my hands, when a guy just wandered in and nodded at me to say hello and then headed into one of the cubicles to clean it.
I actually nodded back :b and continued washing my hands for a second before I realised that it was a bit unexpected and did a double-take! 
Doesn't really bother me, to be honest, but I definitely understand the awkwardness the other way around! :lol At least in the ladies', it's all behind closed doors! :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There is a female cleaning lady that does the mens washroom at work every morning but she puts up a sign while she is working


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Im a clerk at a grocery and i clean both bathrooms. I make sure the womans toilet is clear first than close it.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

BrookeHannigan said:


> lol I dont get whats the big deal :')
> Ive walked into the mens toilet so many times to ask something to my boyfriend brother or male friend and my bf also sometimes waits in the womens toilet for me if its like huge with a lot of mirrors and stuff cause he likes..mirrors xD..I dont see the big deal..Lol and then they are looking at me like im a purple dinosaur when I come walking in dont worry Im not looking at your ugly penises(no offence I am just not a fan of genitals they are gross to look at IMO..)


One of those gross penis .s will be comming your way hanging in mens toilets. can you imagine in court, i was in the mens toilet an a man raped me . :no


----------

